# Real Housewives series



## cupcake_x (May 11, 2010)

I guess the old thread got deleted?


Who watches this show? My favorite is NJ and NY. I can't get into Atlanta and OC.

What about you all?


----------



## MACATTAK (May 12, 2010)

I can't get into Atlanta either.  My favorites in order are: OC, NJ, and NY.


----------



## BEA2LS (May 13, 2010)

i like NJ and OC.. NY kinda bores me but i do watch them.. and atlanta is a favorite for many people i know but i cant get into it for some reason.


----------

